# A New Mega Man Series Coming 2009?



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 6, 2008)

Allan "Nicol" Montenegro of Taizen Saint Seiya, has attempted to translate the blurred text from the mysterious Nintendo Dream announcement:

Top text: "Burning/hot/ardent battle"

Lower Text: "The newest series! At long last the work..."

Could this be implying a brand new Rockman series to take its debut? But what does it mean by "at long last the work"? Maybe it was in development for a while. Or maybe they are remaking a previous series? Only time will tell. What are your thoughts?

NEWS SOURCE: The Mega Man Network

Updates 2: Some more information has been translated for the new game or should I say, possible re-release of games. According from the translation, it may be a re-release of some of the older games! (Dare I say Dash on the DS?).


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ???????????????
> Succeeded hot battle !!
> 
> ??????????
> ...


What could all this mean?!

NEWS SOURCE: Protodude's Rockman Corner


----------



## Noitora (Dec 6, 2008)

I think someone posted this before :/


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 6, 2008)

I wouldn't exactly mind a new series, as long it's Megaman style. I'm tired of these Battle Network games thats still coming out.


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 6, 2008)

As much as i hate the new megaman games 

I did like zx =]

I hate that battle network crap though.


----------



## War (Dec 6, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I think someone posted this before :/


Lol, HE posted this before. Only difference is that now he posted the translated text along with it :]


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 6, 2008)

I can only hope they remake some X series for DS, Batlle Network and StarForce are sooo lame, ZX is decent, but X series is better (except Command Mission)


----------



## OmerMe (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe it's something about Megaman Scramble Battle or whatever it's called that Capcom wanted to do? a Megaman fighter IIRC
and if it's a new series, I won't care, I would love another MM series, as long as it's a platformer and I hope it will be Classicish\Xish


----------



## albel005 (Dec 6, 2008)

it would have to be late 2009 beucase star force 3 is coming out summer of 2009


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 6, 2008)

I personally dont mind if they make another ZX game but they should get rid of the battle network/starforce franchise. That said, I will still probably play the 3rd starforce game.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 6, 2008)

There are so many already that I don't see a problem in a new Mega Man series.. 

The first games on new MM series are usually good.. they normally start to go downhill after 3 or 4 sequels


----------



## Law (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I found a picture of what the next Megaman is going to look like..



Spoiler


----------



## Joey R. (Dec 6, 2008)

IMO, the Battle Network series is not THAT bad. I mean, it could have been done without MegaMan, using generic characters, and it would have been the exact same... but meh, it's not that bad. It's not MegaMan X, of course. Gotta love how X looks in that picture ^^


----------



## granville (Dec 6, 2008)

I really liked the Battle Network series. I liked the battle system. But I though the story was VERY cheesy. Of course, the same could be said of any Megaman game. And I'm on the fence about Starforce. It's kind of hit or miss for me about the gameplay.

Since this is a Nintendo magazine, I guess this new series would be either Wii or DS. If I had to guess, I'm guessing the Wii since I don't believe it has a Megaman game (not including MM9 or WiiWare/VC).


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 6, 2008)

I love Battle Network actually. Brings new things to the table. Though I like the Zero and ZX just as much. I hate Star Force though. (Except for SF3, that one is a major improvement from SF1 and 2.)


----------



## science (Dec 6, 2008)

Why did Mega Man get a visor just recently? Hasn't there always been a need for a visor? Silly Mega Man


----------



## granville (Dec 6, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Why did Mega Man get a visor just recently? Hasn't there always been a need for a visor? Silly Mega Man


I really like the visor in Starforce. It's really cool looking in my opinion.


----------



## Tall Alien (Dec 7, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I found a picture of what the next Megaman is going to look like..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



failure


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 7, 2008)

this is just going to be stupid if they star a new series like megaman starforce or battle network I want an original megaman to come to the nds.


----------



## Treflex (Dec 7, 2008)

I loved battle network but the story started to tire out. Starforce fails hard though, I'd have been happy if they made a seventh and final installment of BN with a better story, gameplay of BN2 and 3, and lots of chips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I hope this new series is just a classic side scroller.


----------



## apb407 (Dec 7, 2008)

^ yeah im in the same boat as you i loved the BN series every single one of them even though they got a bit repetitive. Star Force is good but it doesnt have the same fell like feel that its way to easy i dont feel the need or reason to play it doesnt draw me in like BN did.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> this is just going to be stupid if they star a new series like megaman starforce or battle network I want an original megaman to come to the nds.


The Battle Network games actually sold a lot of games and it gained a lot of popularity in which people asked for them to port BN6 to DS and make a BN7 but Capcom never listens to users...otherwise they'd make a Dash 3 D: Star Force was just a failed attempt at bringing more popularity to BN. But why original Mega Man to DS? I'd rather they bring it to the console platforms.


----------



## Law (Dec 7, 2008)

Tall Alien said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch, that really hurts coming from somebody as successful as you.


----------



## AshuraZro (Dec 7, 2008)

I actually enjoyed Battle Network 1,2,3 and 6. They had the decency to end it at the right time (or so it seemed, STAR FORCE!) and on a high note after the lesser 4 and 5.

The Z series is another one that was pretty damn good and didn't over do it self, ending itself on the 4th and final one. Again, or so it seemed (ZX!).

If a new series comes, I hope they take greater care with this one. If it's a remake of an old series, well Mega Man Powered Up and Maverick Hunter X were pretty damn good.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 7, 2008)

I love the BN / SF series, but alas, this potential new series probably wouldn't be based off of it.
Can't wait!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 7, 2008)

I want something traditional, like a new X game that's actually hard, X8 was TOO EASY! If not, I'd settle for something like Megaman Legends, I don't want any more of those Battle Network/Starforce(Starforce was just horrid) games! AND THEY BETTER NOT TRY MAKING A TURN-BASED MEGAMAN RPG!


----------



## Gore (Dec 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> I want something traditional, like a new X game that's actually hard, X8 was TOO EASY! If not, I'd settle for something like Megaman Legends, I don't want any more of those Battle Network/Starforce(Starforce was just horrid) games! AND THEY BETTER NOT TRY MAKING A TURN-BASED MEGAMAN RPG!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 7, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> I want something traditional, like a new X game that's actually hard, X8 was TOO EASY! If not, I'd settle for something like Megaman Legends, I don't want any more of those Battle Network/Starforce(Starforce was just horrid) games! AND THEY BETTER NOT TRY MAKING A TURN-BASED MEGAMAN RPG!







Your beloved Megaman X has become a turn-based Megaman RPG. You should be ashamed XD


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 7, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather forget about that horrid abomination of a Megaman game, the X series started sucking after X6.


----------



## pilotwangs (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish they'd bring battle network back.

Not the crappy DS battle network-type games,but just normal battle network.


----------



## rashef (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh. I'd like a 3rd DASH / Legends game than a new series... but oh well. If it has to be a new series let it be one that explains the gap bethween X and Zero... elf wars and the like ... at least that's what i hope it will be.


----------



## hova1 (Dec 7, 2008)

i can't believe there are people who want another Megaman RPG. YOU GUYS MAKE ME SAD


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 7, 2008)

WHY OH WHY hasnt anyone talked about Megaman Legends YET?!

Awesome 3D Megaman game, that game needs more love! Lets hope for a 3rd!


edit: ops.. rashef did say something about it


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 7, 2008)

Megaman creator, Kenji Inafune, himself says that he wants to do a new Megaman Legends game. 

I personally thinks that a new one would fit well on the Wii, with a cartoony look and shooting controls using the pointer like RE4.. I don't understand why CAPCOM hasn't done that yet


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not actually a Megaman fan TBH, I only played Megaman V on the GB, I love the MM series when it first came out despite the cheesy dialogue. The only Megaman series I have been from the beginning in Megaman Zero which was done lovely. Megaman ZX series still got it, although Advent was easier due to backtracking of getting the lives back and forth. I'm just hoping for a Megaman Zero to be a TV series WITHOUT 4kids ruining it >_


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 9, 2008)

First page has been updated with new information instead of making a new topic.  Hopefully, we get a Dash remake :'D


----------



## Noitora (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh boy, I spent countless hours on megaman dash/legends, It'd be lovely if they made a 3rd game


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd love a Legends/Dash remake (or port ..maybe) for the DS
i heard that the game is so underrated and worth a try


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it would be really cool if capcom made a megaman x9 in the old snes style like what they did with megaman 9


----------



## Graveman.EXE (Aug 29, 2009)

You people are so stupid. What is with this. You like X & Zero & ZX & Classic & Dash, all more than the game Series that we all know is the best... The Fucking Battle Network Series. I mean Really if they need to make a new game it should not be a port a 3rd Dash an X9 Battle Network a Starforce a Bridge... NO!!!!!! If it should be anything it should be a new timeline. It Started with robots... Then they did the Reverse from Robots now they should make it so that they are not Robots... Not Networking... Not anything cleshae. NO!!!!!!!!! It should Introduce a new Time Line.


----------



## Law (Aug 29, 2009)

Graveman.EXE said:
			
		

> *You people are so stupid.* What is with this. You like X & Zero & ZX & Classic & Dash, all more than the game Series that we all know is *the best... The Fucking Battle Network Series*. I mean Really if they need to make a new game it should not be a port a 3rd Dash an X9 Battle Network a Starforce a Bridge... NO!!!!!! If it should be anything it should be a new timeline. It Started with robots... Then they did the Reverse from Robots now they should make it so that they are not Robots... Not Networking... Not anything cleshae. NO!!!!!!!!! It should Introduce a new Time Line.



Opinion null and void.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 29, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Graveman.EXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 29, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, Dash was pretty awesome, heck, it was one of my first few rpg that i played, it was just that, my lack of knowledge about the quiz got me in, and after a while, i just got too frustrated at the quiz and gave up and also(darn u laser sword, u suck!! Thanks to u, i lost to a boss haha)


----------

